# OMG if she doesnt STOP jumping on me Imma go INSANE!!!



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok. I am more than frustrated this moring. So instead of taking it out on Ava (which I would never do) and my family is still asleep (so I can't whine to them)....you guys get to hear my frustrations!!! AND hopefully help me solve my issue!!

Ava's a puppy obviously. 5 months old. I KNOW puppies are a pain! I have learned that GSD's are nicknamed shark and alligator!! However, I have GOT to stop the jumping up on me. 

Here's the normal situation. Ava sleeps in her kennel at night. She gets up anywhere between 5-6 am. This morning 6am (woohoo sleep!). It's a struggle, but I make her sit before I open the kennel. THEN OMG.....it's as if I have been thrown into a pit of kangaroo and pirana's morphed into one creature!!!!!! I have several ripped jammie shirts and my favorite robe got ripped this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I seriously am thinking I getting my daughter to make me some sort of sheild that I can hold in front of my body to block Ava with. 

This same thing happens when I get home from work. I run in the house....go straight to my room, throw on my ugliest big tshirt and sweats (my poor husband) and then I let her out of her kennel. I have started doing this because she ripped 5 of my blouses I wear to work.

Any other time of the day she doesn't do much jumping...It's only the alligator bites to my face I need to watch.

SO...I try telling her NO JUMP. I try putting my knee up to block her. I've tried holding a toy so she will jump at that and not me. All this to no avail. I am at a loss here folks. I love this little girl more than anything. and I KNOW this is only a puppy stage. But seriously, I can't afford to be buying new clothes and jammies every week! HELP!!:help:


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel your pain too! When I first brought Katie home, she jumped a lot, and also damaged a lot clothing. The final straw was when she jumped onto the car when my dad came home. Luckily he had some solution, and the scratch marks are gone, but this was a MUST behavior to be corrected if Katie ever wanted to out in public.

I followed this training DVD that was given to me when I adopted Katie. It was a basic "watch the video, and regurgitate" kind of thing. I had help from my parents, and we would take turns. 

We practiced with the front door where she usually jumps. 
If she jumped when I walked through the door, I would turn around, and go back out the door. My mom would close the door, and tell Katie to sit, and got rewarded. I ring the doorbell, my mom opens the door, and Katie would jump AGAIN. I turn around and leave, and my mom. We did this for around 10 minutes, and she FINALLY got the hang of it that if she jumps, I would leave. When she finally sat firmly when I stepped through the door, we rewarded her with lots of praise and treats. We stopped the session there because we didn't want it to be overload. 

After a while of doing that, she got better at not jumping. 
We tried various areas throughout the house- back gate, front gate, garage door, etc.

She currently doesn't jump on anyone at home, but she still occasionally does when she's out in public, such as the pet store. When someone comes along, and greets Katie very excitedly, she tries to jump onto the person, and I pull her back before the passerby "pets" her. I explain to the passerby that petting her would only ENCOURAGE her to jump, and that jumping isn't good, since in can ruin clothing, or even hurt someone. I then ask the passerby to ask Katie to sit, lay down, roll, paw, etc. and I give the passerby a treat to give to Katie.

That's my experience with Katie on getting her not to jump. I unfortunately don't put Katie in a kennel when she sleeps, so I can't really provide insight about that. 

Good luck and I'm looking forward to see other members replies to this topic!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

My Abby is 8 months and we are just now starting to enjoy her not jumping up on us. It has taken a lot of work and persistence, but we are succeeding. The only time she has done it is when we'd first come home, or when company arrived. We don't crate her at all so don't experience that jumping.
She still does it on occasion, and you can tell she's thinking about it, but most of the time doesn't.

I use "off" for my command, and the knee to the chest, or a push in the chest, when she'd jump.
What did the most for us though, was when someone comes home, or company come, I put my 6ft leash on her and meet the people. I stand on the leash so it's short enough that it doesn't hold her head down. or have any tension on it in the sitting position, but short enough that she can't jump.
We are now at the point that the only time I use the leash to meet people is when it's company, and even then seldom attempts to jump. When someone in the family comes home she runs to them all excited, and you just know that she wants to jump up on ya, but she is generally resisting now. 

It has, and continues to, take a lot of patience, at least in our case.
Good Luck


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe was a naughty jumper too but the knee only got her more ready to pounce again and with two kids that was the last thing I needed,lol I scruffed her and firmly said uh uh kneeling down. Not hard and I didn't pull back nor yell- just a firm scruff and an uh uh until she settled then treat and loves Every now and then she'll go to jump up and I'll just say Zo and give her my mad mommy look- she has the best face when I do this now and immediately sit and wags her tail at mach speed. She will grow out of it just stick with the sweats and old tees for a little while longer,lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i tried never to give my dog a chance
to jump on me or others. 

when i let my pup out of the crate
i kept a light hold on him so he couldn't jump
up.

when he was leashed and we met strangers
i use to slide my hand down the leash
and hold him close to his neck so he couldn't jump
up when meeting someone.

maybe you should leash your pup
before letting her out of the crate.
this way you can control her jumping.

be consistant in your training. crate your pup,
wait 10 minutes or so and let her out
and work on the jumping. do this many times during
the day.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

I like Katie's advice. It will take patients but it is teaching the dog what is acceptable instead of just controlling it. If you really don't care about the tshirt I would maybe put something on it that she won't like the taste of...like lemon? maybe just hold the tshirt and point at it so she mouths it. She won't like the lemon and learn that cloth isn't something to put your mouth on. I have never had a dog that destroyed my clothes. lol.


----------



## Mika (Jun 16, 2010)

One of the most effective things that I have seen done and it's what I practice with my pup (she is almost 4 months) is that when she tries to jump up on me I tell her "NO" or "Stop That" then I face her away from me and make her sit for about 2-3 minutes. Kind of like a time out. She stopped doing it after 2 days and has a had a few slip ups but I'm just consistent with the same punishment and it works. Cesar Millan's (dog whisperer) method for putting the dog in a submissive state works great for when the dog doesn't want to listen too. It's kind of hard to explain but you make your hand into a mouth with teeth and then put the dog on the floor on it's side with your hand around it's neck. You want to use just enough force to keep the dog down but not to hurt it. It mimics what the alpha dog would do in the wild. 

Hope this helps


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think what you are doing with Ava and releasing her from her crate is a good place to start. Instead of just asking her to sit, she needs to be calm, it might take a while, and I would start by practicing a day when you are home all day, so after she is crated for an hour (and not all night) you can practice.

When Ava is in her crate, and you make her sit. Go to open the door.... but watch her behavior.... if she is still sitting or laying down then you can proceed. If she has gotten up, has starting whining, jumping (anything high energy), than your hand moves from the handle, have her sit again. Move towards the handle calmly and slowly, when she is still calm, you can open the crate slowly, the moment she amps up and tries to turn monster, shut the crate back and stand back up. Then have her calm down and sit again. Attempt to open the crate again. 

Once you get her to control some of her energy, make sure you have a contingency plan for when she actually makes it out of the crate. Have a tug on your person. Whatever she loves to play with the most. Whether it be a fleecy rope, or a braided cotton rope, or something else, you want something for her to sink her teeth into, if she forgets her manners. You will draw the line at something though (and for this part, you will need to be wearing snug fitting clothing of little value. You want to give her less to grab on to, so no baggy pants, or baggy shirts). The line you will draw is jumping up and nipping at you. If before you can get her outside to potty and release energy, she turns on you, first try to catch her before she strikes by offering her a play with the toy, if it doesn't work. Then become a statue. Arms crossed back turned and no movement. The hope is the controlled exit from the crate and your low energy throughout will keep her calm, but if she goes nuts, she needs to learn that she will get no response from you. No attention at all. Once she calms down, calm praise her and continue outside.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Mika said:


> One of the most effective things that I have seen done and it's what I practice with my pup (she is almost 4 months) is that when she tries to jump up on me I tell her "NO" or "Stop That" then I face her away from me and make her sit for about 2-3 minutes. Kind of like a time out. She stopped doing it after 2 days and has a had a few slip ups but I'm just consistent with the same punishment and it works. Cesar Millan's (dog whisperer) method for putting the dog in a submissive state works great for when the dog doesn't want to listen too. It's kind of hard to explain but you make your hand into a mouth with teeth and then put the dog on the floor on it's side with your hand around it's neck. You want to use just enough force to keep the dog down but not to hurt it. It mimics what the alpha dog would do in the wild.
> 
> Hope this helps



The alpha roll (what you described) is actually a very outdated practice and is a good way to get yourself bit, once your pup grows up.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Keep working kindly and consistently with the jumping behavior. I noted she is a young pup It is difficult for a young dog who has been confine alone for hours to contain the excitement. I just wear my riot gear and work at it as we go. Maturity helps a lot with this. The youngsters are very boisterous. It is pure joy at seeing you and understandable in the situation.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks all, for your wonderful advice! I guess I just need to keep on being consistant with what I am doing plus try a few of the things you guys mentioned too! Hopefully I can break her of this habit soon!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It may take time. Is she a fiend for food? Would she work for a treat after getting out of the crate?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like your having her sit before uncrating. 

But not sure of the rest of your greeting afterwards. I wouldn't talk to her at all other than the 'sit' and release stuff. No happy excited love ya miss ya stuff. Calm and matter of fact and 'less is more'.

Then when she CALMLY releases from the crate, I'd turn and MOVE OUT!!!! Don't let her think it's now time to say hey.

Instead it's now time to go outside. We are going to the door. We are going to pee/poo out there. We are going to play out there. Get the focus off YOU and the joy of YOU. Instead get the focus on the door and going outside. If it helps to keep a toy by the door that you then use outdoors. 

If inside the house you are BORING and calm. And outside you then play WITH THE TOY. This should help get some of the crazy greeting behaviors off your body.

I'd also make sure you are standing up when she's trying to jump and you ALWAYS spin away from her so she only gets your back, and it should be your back moving AWAY from her, ignoring her, not rewarding with any verbals or eye contact or VERBALS!!! Move out and away, stand up and give your back, GET OUTDOORS to play with a toy.

You get a chance to buy and read The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell? Tons of great dog behavioral stuff in there (not obedience) and an easy read.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Maggie. I've taught my dog Kaiser that he needs to calm down a little by sitting down before he's let out of his crate. Right after I say to him, "Let's go outside!". Instead of jumping on me he follows right behind me because I redirect his energy to something else.


----------

